# Surf Fishing Course of Instruction



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

This is not new information, just an attempt to generate some additional visibility / interest. To read the post explaining the course just scroll down the postings a ways.

A month from today, Saturday 12 January, class 1/08 of "Surf Fishing for Beginners" kicks off in Flagler Beach. If you know of anyone who may be interested in this course of instruction, please have them contact me.

So far I have intentions to attend from a couple of fisherman in the Daytona Beach and Orlando area who have taken up the sport recently, two more from the Jacksonville area, who are experienced inshore fishermen and wish to expand their angling interests, and a couple more locally who have expressed firm interest. There are some good local breakfast spots near our 0830 meeting place.

The pace and depth of instruction will be tailored, within the curriculum described below, to the experience level and desires of the students. 

On the first day I will have with me a couple of models from the Anyfish Anywhere (AFAW) line of rods, from the Conoflex line and the Ian Golds line. These are rods highly favored by myself and others with long rod experience. I'll also have some rods and reels with more familiar names.

There is room for four more students.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I still plan on being there with bells on...well...no bells, but I'll be there


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

sprtsracer said:


> I still plan on being there with bells on...well...no bells, but I'll be there


Racer, I'm planning on you being there -- we have a good class shaping up. Please PM me your phone # should I have to contact you.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*Sea Level*

Clear some of your PM's. Box is full.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

sprtsracer said:


> Clear some of your PM's. Box is full.


OK Racer, thanks for the guidance! I'm not very attentive to such things. There should be room now.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Currently we have nine students enrolled. There is still room for a couple more. If the number exceeds 10 that doesn't pose a problem. Walk ins are OK, so long as you are there at the 0830 start time. 

For session D (casting on 2 February) we may have to divide the class into morning and afternoon sessions in order to ensure everyone gets individual instruction. We'll figure that out so that everyone benefits.

Bring your own equipment if you wish, and after the class session we can go over your gear to see if it is balanced and operating properly.

I will have some rods & reels with me that you can look over to help determine what you may wish to obtain for your surf fishing enjoyment.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Jeff's a regular Surf Fishing Santa Claus...

If I have not told you, I think that this is one heckuva cool thing you're doing. I wish I could join you.

This is a FINE opportunity for another guy or two to learn about fishin', from one of the best in the business.


----------



## jayrbee (Dec 26, 2007)

*I'm very interested*

A fellow retired snowbird and I are interested in learning all aspects of saltwater fishing in our new home state.
Further info would be appreciated if any slots are open.
thanks,
John


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

jayrbee said:


> A fellow retired snowbird and I are interested in learning all aspects of saltwater fishing in our new home state.
> Further info would be appreciated if any slots are open.
> thanks,
> John


John,

If you are interested enough to drive half way across the state to attend, then there will be slots open for you and your friend.

I designed the course with recently retired snowbirds in mind. Go to the second page of this forum, scroll down to the 29 November thread of this same subject and all the details are there to read. If you have questions please call. If you intend to attend the class please send PM or again call.

Look forward to hearing from you,
Jeff


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Sea Level said:


> Currently we have nine students enrolled.
> 
> Jeff looks as if things are taking off with your class. I know folk will benefit from your knowledge as I did. Hope we can get together on the beach after the new year.


----------



## jayrbee (Dec 26, 2007)

*thanks for gracious invitation*

unfortunately, I will be out of country during the scheduled dates. Perhaps, another time.
thanks,
John


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Sea Level. I want to personally thank you for offering this class. I know alot of people will benefit from this.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

jayrbee said:


> unfortunately, I will be out of country during the scheduled dates. Perhaps, another time.
> thanks,
> John


OK John. I hope to conduct another course in the Feb. / Mar. time frame if there is sufficient interest. Hopefully your schedule will permit your attendance. Have a good trip!

Rob, you are welcome to join any of the sessions as a "visiting educator". One on one time with those looking to learn is a good thing.

Emamuel, you are welcome. As you well know, surf fishing is a lot of fun -- especially once you have accumulated enough knowledge to get past the "frustration level." That is the design of this course -- to minimize the frustration and accelerate the knowledge level.


----------

